# Probléme iPod classic + Sound Dock Bose



## Liosha-K (12 Février 2010)

Bonsoir a tous !

Alors voila, je me suis offert a noël un petit iPod classic 160go et pour aller avec, une enceinte Sound Dock de chez Bose.

Mon souci c'est que j'ai beau configuré le réveil de mon ipod et le posé sur l'enceinte, ca ne sonne jamais en lançant ma playlist et je ne comprend pas pourquoi :hein: !

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Merci !


----------



## tuff (5 Mars 2010)

hello, 
j'ai trouvé un système pour me réveiller avec mon sounddock et ipod classic: 
- se connecter en prise mini jack,
- régler le réveil sur l'ipod, sa liste de lecture qui va bien, à l'heure qu'il faut, jour qu'il faut...
- au bout de quelques minutes, le bose se met en pause. Alors regler l'heure sur un minuteur (acheté à LIDL 3 euros) à la même heure que l'ipod. Régler le minuteur 5 minutes avant l'heure de réveil programmée sur l'ipod. 
that's it!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

As-tu vérifié si ton enceinte était compatible avec ton iPod ?


----------



## Liosha-K (12 Mars 2010)

tuff a dit:


> hello,
> j'ai trouvé un système pour me réveiller avec mon sounddock et ipod classic:
> - se connecter en prise mini jack,
> - régler le réveil sur l'ipod, sa liste de lecture qui va bien, à l'heure qu'il faut, jour qu'il faut...
> ...





Merci beaucoup pour l'astuce je vais faire ca  Et Oui, mon enceinte est compatible iPod ( heuresement, vu le prix ^^)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2010)

Liosha-K a dit:


> Et Oui, mon enceinte est compatible iPod ( heuresement, vu le prix ^^)



Moi, je parlais de la compatibilité avec TON MODELE d'iPod. Une enceinte pour iPod n'est pas forcément compatible avec tous les modèles d'iPod.


----------

